# Régularisation de salaire



## Reine 89 (21 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous, je vais bientôt devoir faire une régularisation de salaire car 1 an de contrat. Pouvez vous me dire comment faire svp, c'est une première pour moi.
Merci à ceux ou celles qui prendront le temps de me répondre.
Bonne journée et bon dimanche !
Malika


----------



## Nounousympa (21 Août 2022)

Une régularisation de salaire ne se fait que si vous êtes en contrat en année incomplète


----------



## liline17 (21 Août 2022)

tu trouvera sur le net des explications détaillées sur le méthode de calcul


----------



## Reine 89 (21 Août 2022)

Je suis en année incomplète et je n'ai pas trouvé grand chose sur le net ou c'est très compliqué.


----------



## booboo (21 Août 2022)

La régularisation de salaire de l’assistante maternelle en fin de contrat consiste à comparer les heures travaillées et les heures payées.
On calcule d’abord le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées dans le cadre de la mensualisation.
On calcule ensuite les heures réellement rémunérées depuis la même date soit : horaire mensualisé x nombre de mois écoulés.
On compare les deux.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (23 Août 2022)

Bonjour, eh bien ce n'est pas si facile en réalité.

Car quand on parle de nbre de semaines réellement travaillées ??? lesquelles ?
Heures rémunérées ??? lesquelles//

Car certains sites indiquent que les absences, les hc, ne doivent pas êtres déduites/comptées car ces absences ou hc ont déjà été payées /déduites,  les mois concernés et d'autres indiquent le contraire.

Je peux vous dire que c'est un sacré bazard.


----------



## Kay (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je suis en fin de contrat j'ai fait une régularisation, c'est très simple vous compter les heures réellement travaillées vous multipliez par le tarif horaire brut vous trouverez le montant que vous devez percevoir pour tout le contrat, ensuite vous additionnez tout les salaires bruts perçu sans les congés payés vous allez trouver ce que vous avez perçu, vous faîtes la différence c'est très simple


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Août 2022)

Ah oui ?..et quand tu as des absences ? 

Quel montant prends tu réellement ? 

Car certains simulateurs ne déduisent rien (déjà deduites), d'autres sites déduisent,  d'autres font à la semaine et d'autres au mois.

En fait,  il n'y a aucune méthode légale officielle et approuvée ! Même les directes n'utilisent pas le mêmes tableaux que ceux des rams...

Perso je fais mois par mois.


----------



## Marianne67 (27 Août 2022)

Les absences non prévues comptent comme si travaillé. Il faut donc prendre les heures prévues au planning et non pas les heures réelles. Les heures non prévues sont normalement payées en plus le mois considéré, donc on ne les comptent plus puisqu'elles sont réglées. Et on prend bien évidemment le salaire mensuel de base (éventuellement réduit des absences déduites du salaire) et non pas le salaire avec les HC ou congés payés pour comparer avec le salaire dû.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Août 2022)

Bonjour...

Ouais. Sauf que ce sont pas les calculs d'autres sites ou dreets.

D'où beaucoup de confusion.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (27 Août 2022)

Je te propose une petite simulation.

Contrat de 36 semaines d'accueil, 40h semaine, LMJV 10h jour. 6€ brut.
Celà donne une mensu de 120h.
On part sur janvier 2023 pour l'exemple.
L'enfant est absent (justifiée, donc déduite par ccc).
Les heures d'accueil potentielles sont de 180h sur janvier.
Salaire 720€ brut.   720/180= 4€   4€ x20h abs = 80€ à déduire.
720 - 80= 640€.
Le contrat s'achève ce premier mois,  le seul et unique travaillé.

Quel est le le montant de la régularisation ?  Sachant donc que 160h sur les 180h potentielles  ont été  travaillées, pour 120h mensualisées ?


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir Metal,
je partirais sur la comparaison des heures lissées et des heures programmées du mois.
Donc heures  programmées  180 - Heures mensualisées 120= *60h à régulariser?*
sans prendre en compte la déduction car elle est déjà  faite?

ou heures faites-heures payés 
160-106,67= *53,33?*
,


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

Je prendrais, peut la premier formule.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Août 2022)

Dans les 2 cas ta régularisation serait supérieure aux heures réellement faites en plus par rapport à la mensualisation...


----------



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

Je n’ai pas compris. Donc le bon calcul est lequel ?


----------



## Lijana (28 Août 2022)

Dans votre exemple,le solde de tout compte :
Salaire 106,66
Régularisation 60
 total salaire : 166,66h
+Iccp ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (28 Août 2022)

Pourquoi 60h ? 

Je compte 40h.


----------



## Lijana (29 Août 2022)

je continue à comptabiliser 60h de régularisation. Peut-être que je me trompe.

Il y a un lissage de 120h

heures programmées du mois 180h

heures travaillées 160h

heures payés après CCC 106,66H

donc si j'ai bien travaillé 160h ce mois ci en on m'a payé que 106,66, les PE me doivent-ils bien la différence, au moins 53,33h


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Donc pour 40 heures travaillées en plus de la mensu (120), tu trouves 53.33h ?

Soit 13.33h de plus ?

Toutes ces questions sont pour avoir un bon raisonnement, il n'y a pas de critiques là dedans.
As tu trouvé ton mode de calcul qui soit validé ??

Sur un site j'ai vu ton calcul,Un autre donne : 160 heures faites - (heures mensualisées - heures absence) = 160 - (120 - 20) = 60 heures
et sur un autre  (celà me semble plus logique), heures travaillées (réellement sans remettre en cause les termes du contrat), moins les heures MENSUALISEES (et là, nuance avec les heures payées), argumentant que les heures non faites le mois concernées ont dejà été déduites du salaire.
Ce qui donne : 160 heures faites - 120 heures mensualisées = 40 heures à régulariser.

Ce qui me semble plus juste.
J'aimerais que l'on me trouve le bon et vrai calcul. Et surtout avec des cases bien remplies, pas comme untel fait ou l'autre...


----------



## Lijana (29 Août 2022)

les deux calculs reviennent au même, au final les heures payés du mois sont 160h ou 166,66 Si on tient compte du CCC pour la réduction des 20H

Peut être que Assmatzam si elle pouvez passer par là, pourrait nous éclairer.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (29 Août 2022)

Ah non, 40 heures à régulariser, ce n'est pas la même chose que 53.33h et encore moins 60h.

Ou alors je vois flou.

Encore une fois, c'est un vrai calcul LEGITIME (pas interprété car trop de versions différentes).


----------



## Lijana (29 Août 2022)

avec vos calculs au final, le solde de tout compte  revient à combien d'heures payés pour le mois?


----------



## Lijana (29 Août 2022)

avec le mien ce serait 166,67H au total pour le solde de tout compte plus iccp 16,67h.  

Et oui parce que si je me fait payer 160h à la fin du contrat ou est la déduction avec le CCC? pour les 20H d'absence?

je voudrais juste bien comprendre aussi, pour ne pas faire de bêtise à l'avenir;


----------



## assmatzam (29 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Alors moi je me fais un tableau que je rempli chaque mois

Colonne À
j'inscris mon brut perçu sans les hc et hs

Colonne B
J'inscris le nombre d'heures réellement travaillées ou assimilées à du temps de travail comme les fériés chômés et payés et les absences de l'enfant non déduites
Sans les hc et hs

Colonne C
J'inscris le montant de B x mon taux horaire brut contrat

Colonne D
J'inscris la différence entre les À et D
Soit la différence entre le salaire brut perçu et le salaire brut qui correspond aux heures de travail

À la fin du contrat j'obtiens le montant à régulariser


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Août 2022)

Génial ton tableau assmatzam . Je vais suivre ton exemple qui va bien simplifier les choses . Merci beaucoup


----------



## Lijana (30 Août 2022)

Bonjour et Merci Assmatzam,

Et pour l'exemple donné par GeneralMetal, pouvez vous nous dire le montant de la régularisation?


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

En faisant ça tout les mois on s'évite les cassements de tête en fin de contrat 

Je trouve que c'est la façon la plus simple pour calculer une régularisation 

Il ne faut jamais prendre les hc et hs en compte car ce sont des heures non contractuelles 

J'essayerai de vous mettre un exemple de tableau


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

On revient à la question initiale,  quel est le vrai calcul ? 

L'exemple sur ce mois cité plus haut est flagrant.
Quelqu'un a t'il un calcul réel et légal ?  
Ici rpe et directe n'ont pas les mêmes !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

@Lijana le ccc apparaît bien le salaire est minoré. 
La régularisation s'est autre chose.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Le seul calcul réel et légal pour reprendre tes mots métal c'est celui que j'ai indiqué plus haut 

Soit la différence entre les heures payées en suivant le principe de la mensualisation deduction faites des HC et HS et absences 
et les heures réalisées chaque mois sans les hc et hs


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Je reprends ton exemple métal 

Contrat de 36 semaines
40h semaine, LMJV 10h jour. 
6€ brut de l'heure 
720€ brut mensualisés 
Celà donne une mensu de 120 heures et 12 jours 

On part sur janvier 2023 pour l'exemple.
L'enfant est absent 2 jours (justifiée, donc déduite par ccc).

Les heures d'accueil potentielles sont de 180h sur janvier 2023

720€ brut /180 heures = 4€ brut par heure 
4€ x 20h abs = 80€ brut à déduire.
720€ - 80€ = 640€ brut de salaire 

Le contrat s'achève ce premier mois, le seul et unique travaillé.

Quel est le le montant de la régularisation ? 
Sachant donc que 160h sur les 180h potentielles ont été travaillées, pour 120h mensualisées ?

Salaire brut payé 640€
Heures réalisées 160 heures 
Salaire brut dû 640€  = (160h x 4€)
Régularisation 0€


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Non, il n'y a aucun calcul légal, c'est là où je voulais en venir.

Dans l'exemple cité, il y a quand même 40 heures travaillées qui ne seront pas rémunérées ??
Tu ne vois pas un soucis là ??

Le tarif horaire n'est pas de 4€ çà c'est celui obtenu par CCC. Ces heures sont déjà déduites, et toi tu les déduits une seconde fois dans la régularisation de salaire.
Je répète, il y aura dans ce cas, 40 h travaillées non payées, les 20 heures (déjà hors mensu), d'absence sont déjà déduites.

Je vais citer un exemple donné sur un site :

Le principe : toutes les heures travaillées  doivent êtres payées (là, dans ton calcul ce n'est pas le cas),

_*Il faut calculer en premier  le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées dans le cadre de la mensualisation depuis la date anniversaire du contrat ou bien la date d’embauche si contrat inférieur à un an.*_
*Dans le cadre de ce calcul, on ne déduit pas les absences (déjà déduites au moment où elles ont eu lieu), qu’elles aient été rémunérées ou non, et on n’ajoute pas les heures complémentaires ou supplémentaires, ni la majoration de ces heures puisqu’elles ont déjà été rémunérées.

Et tu compares : On calcule ensuite les heures réellement rémunérées depuis la même date soit : horaire mensualisé x nombre de mois écoulés.*

Les problèmes d'interprétation :   A :horaire mensualisé. dans notre cas, que prends tu ? la base de la mensu (c'est ce qu'il faut comprendre dans l'exemple), ou bien les heures payées le mois concerné (minoré par les absences..).

Voilà un exemple. d'une DREETS :→ Calculer la somme des salaires qui aurait dû être versée compte tenu des heures réellement effectuées par le salarié à la date de la rupture du contrat. C’est égal au nombre d’heures de travail (H) effectué après analyse des plannings multiplié par le taux horaire (TH) contractuel pour les heures normales et complémentaires et par le taux contractuel majoré pour les heures majorées

→ Le Montant de l’indemnité de régularisation : c’est la différence entre la somme des heures rémunérées au salarié conformément à la *mensualisation du salaire* et la somme des heures réellement effectuées.

Là non plus, on ne parle pas du salaire payé le mois concerné (note bien), mais bien de la mensualisation.

Nulle part je n'ai vu de calcul rapportant le salaire payé par ccc.
En plus, certaines prennent ce montant, d'autres refont le calcul des heures, soit par le taux trouvé par ccc,, soit par le taux horaire brut contractuel.

Vois donc que ton tableau n'est pas basé sur un calcul réel et légal.
*Dans ton résultat, il y à 40 heures travaillées non rémunérées. *
J'ai pris cet exemple car l'absence concerne des heures au dessus de la mensualisation. Et les heures travaillées également.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

720€ brut /180 heures = 4€ brut par heure
4€ x 20h abs = 80€ brut à déduire.
720€ - 80€ = 640€ brut de salaire

Le contrat s'achève ce premier mois, le seul et unique travaillé.

Quel est le le montant de la régularisation ?

Salaire brut payé 640€
Heures réalisées 160 heures
Salaire brut dû 960€ = (160h x 6€)
Régularisation 320€
Cela correspond à 53,33 heures à régulariser 

Je ne vois pas ce qui te poses problème ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Ce qui me pose problème c'est toutes les versions données. Là, ta réponse est de 53.3h , juste avant tu mets régul à 0, comment justifier à l'employeur une régul supérieure au temps REEL travaillé ?

Tu m'as répondu çà : 
Salaire brut payé 640€
Heures réalisées 160 heures
Salaire brut dû 640€ = (160h x 4€)
Régularisation 0€

Perso, si je suis les deux exemples dreets et du site, je trouve bien mes 40h.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

53,33 heures c'est la différence entre les heures payées après ccc qui sont de 106,67 heures au lieu des 120 heures et les 160 heures réalisées sur le mois


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Je m'étais trompé de taux horaire brut contrat 
J'étais parti sur 4 au lieu de 6 €
C'est pour cela que le montant était de 0€


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

@assmatzam, mais oui, je l'ai bien compris. 
Mais si tu lis tous les exemples cités, il n'y a pas ton calcul, qui n'est pas d'ailleurs conforme à la réalité.
Vois quand même que pour l'ensemble des parties c'est difficile de se mettre en conformité (si elle existe).
Je ne demanderais pas une régularisation de 53.33h pour des heures que je n'aurais pas travaillé.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

J'ai toujours fonctionné avec le calcul que je t'ai indiqué et mes régularisations sont correctes 
Souvent je n'ai que très peu de différence


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Je te proposes de faire le tour de tous les exemples possibles trouvé sur le net.

Tu verras que ce n'est pas si simple. Je pensais maîtriser ce calcul. Eh bien, les tableaux (et surtout ce qu'on y met), sont totalement différents.

Tu ne trouveras pas un exemple validé par la ccn.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Là pour l'exemple cité tu ne vois pas le souci ? 53.33H à régulariser pour 40 heures vraiment réalisées en plus de la mensu ? Oups, x 6€ on à quasi 80€ d'écart.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Comment ça ?


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Non ta mensualisation n'est plus de 120 heures mais de 106,67 heures après ccc
Donc tu as bien une différence de 53,33 heures et non 40 heures


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

120 heures = 720€
106,67 heures = 640€

160 heures réalisées- 106,67 heures payées = 53,33 heures à regulariser

40 heures c'est si tu n'avais pas eu d'absence déduite 
120 h payées - 160 heures réalisées = 40 heures de régularisation 

106,67 heures payées- 160 heures réalisées = 53,33 heures de régularisation


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Non, pas selon certains sites.

La différence est l'interprétation de la mensualisation, donc des 120heures, et du Salaire.

Sur l'exemple 1 : les absences ayant été déduites (en argent), on ne les comptes pas à nouveau dans le calcul des heures. 
Soit si l'on suit cet exemple : 180h.et les heures payées (là par contre, tu as les absences déduites) soit 106.66 = 73.34h !!

Vois le mic -mac !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Non, s'il n'y avait pas eu d'absence déduite, j'aurais travaillé 180h. Donc une différence de 60H  en ma faveur.
180 - 120H


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Je suis en OFF cet après midi, je vais faire chauffer ton cerveau.

Juste, fais un tour des exemples....


----------



## Lijana (30 Août 2022)

donc cela revient pour cet exemple à payer les heures réelles ? 160h travaillées 160h payés


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Non, il n'y a pas 160 heures payées.
Je dissocie le salaire et la base de la mensualisation qui me sert au calcul.
J'ai travaillé 160 heures, et la base de ma rémunération est de 120 heures. Ma régul serait de 40 heures. Ce qui correspondrait réellement aux heures travaillées en plus.
Cet exemple est frappant, car il avantage l'am, mais ce peut-être également l'inverse selon les cas quand il  y a de absences déduites.


----------



## Lijana (30 Août 2022)

je ne vois pas d'avantage, si j'ai travaillée 160h elle me sont payés. NON?


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

60 heures de régularisation si pas d'absence = 360€

53,33 heures de régularisation si 2 jours d'absences = 319,98€

Les 6,67 heures de différence vient du fait que le ccc est fait sur un taux à 4€

360- 319,98 = 40,02€
6,67 heures * 6€ = 40,02€

😄😄😄😄


----------



## Lijana (30 Août 2022)

Donc il y a bien 166,67 heures payés pour le mois plus les ICCP 16,67 plus ind d'entretien et repas si donné par l'assmat?


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Pour l'iccp il faut toujours comparer maintien de salaire et 10 %

Il n'y a que pour les cdd que c'est 10% d'office


----------



## Lijana (30 Août 2022)

le maintien du salaire pour les ICPP donne 16,66h donc pareil que le 10%


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Assmatzam, en aucun cas tu ne réponds à mon interrogation sur l'interprétation des textes !

 Ton calcul je le comprends parfaitement. MAIS ce n'est qu'UN calcul parmi tant d'autre !

Ton ccc est calculé par rapport aux 120h. 
Ce qui doit être la base de la comparaison. Encore une fois, interprétation entre salaire versé, ET MENSUALISATION. Car il faut bien une base de comparaison qui est bien établie sur les 120h.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

J'en sais rien 
Tout ce que je sais c'est que mon calcul me convient parfaitement et qu'il a l'air d'être correct


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (30 Août 2022)

Pour toi il est correct. 
Pour d'autres non. 

C'est bien là tout le problème, une régul : 20 interprétations.

As tu été fouiller sur le net pour voir toutes ces possibilités ?.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Août 2022)

Non mais maintenant que tu me le dis je vais aller y jeter un œil 😉


----------



## Lijana (30 Août 2022)

Merci à toutes les deux. C'est vrai que cela est un casse-tête.😔


----------



## Lijana (31 Août 2022)

Vous devez être inscrit pour voir cette image jointe » Je m'inscris


----------



## Lijana (31 Août 2022)

voila , je voulais partager mon tableau pour les régularisation d'heures.  Peut-être pas le bon, mais celui ci me convient en attendant des méthodes généralisées.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (31 Août 2022)

Bonsoir,  cette formule est bonne mais là il n'y a pas d'absence déduites,  c'est pour ça que c'est facile.


----------



## kikine (1 Septembre 2022)

perso quand il y a des absences déduites je fais mes calculs comme si il n'y en avait pas eu c'est quand même bien plus simple, je fais comme si le pe m'avait payé la mensualisation normale, je ne sais pas si c'est correct mais au moins ça m'évite les calculs d'apothicaire


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (1 Septembre 2022)

@kikine oui, je pense également que c'est la meilleure formule. Et on trouve cette formule aussi sur le'net. Dans l'exemple que j'ai donné elle correspond le mieux à la réalité des heures travaillées.


----------

